# Boy, was it a cold ride yesterday.



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Brave Lady. It's 0* here this morning and I'll let the the horses stand around and eat. And yes leather chaps, especially the shotgun chaps really stop the wind and help keep your legs warm


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like fun! Too cold to ride here right now (-10 before the wind), but the first warmer day I get we're going out! Can't wait!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Nothing makes me feel more tired than riding a horse that doesn't step out all day. I love a horse with a big walk that can keep it up all day. I usually think of mustangs as a waste of feed but I believe that both of yours would fit nicely under my saddle.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You're braver (and younger) than me! I don't or can't ride or spend too much time outside when its really cold. Between the arthritis and the Raynaud's my hands can't take it. I need to move to south Texas!:lol:


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

oh it looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

You're braver than me!! It's below zero, windy and snowy outside my house, wayyyy to cold to ride!!! 
Looks like you had fun and I love your horses coloring!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Good on you!

We still have around 2 feet of snow on the ground over here with temps in the single digits. D: And another storm on the way...my kingdom for an indoor arena, lol.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

bitless.... wow. How did you get him to that point? I adore mustangs.. and yours is no exception!!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Dobe is very handsome, I love mustangs. 

Glad you could keep yourself semi-warm while out there riding! By the way, the chaps look great on you.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Awesome to hear another die hard fighting the weather! I thought we were crazy...-25 before the wind here in Manisnowba Canada and we're usually out riding! Gave them a break this week but right back at it next week!

As always, Dobe's looking awesome! Couldn't have gotten there without you though...keep it up!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. It was a lot of fun even though I couldn't feel my feet or talk by the time I got done LOL.

Kevin, I used to feel the same way about mustangs until I got Dobe and found that even though he isn't really very quick or athletic, he more than makes up for it with heart and personality. Koda is still a long way from that but he is getting there. 

Mya, I honestly don't focus on teaching them to go bitless. I just ride them for a while in a bit then when I feel like they are ready, I throw them in a halter and go. I never have had a problem with a horse ignoring the headstall or running off without the bit; though sometimes their responses are more sluggish at first.

I am looking forward to the next few days, it is supposed to be in the 40s and 50s for the forseeable future. That will be much more comfortable.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

dobe is so handsome in his winter fuzzieness. I hate when its that cold, ugh. I remember one time i was riding my old horse macho in 2 degree weather wiht the wind blowing about 15 miles an hour, it was so so so freezing, when i went to get off i couldnt open my fingers, my joints were pretty much frozen lol. Your so lucky, we are only going to get into the low 30's but its better than it has been, latley its only been in the teens and low 20's, and way in the negatives at night. I hate winter!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cold? Hey, move north woman, move north! 

It was a BEAUTIFUL day for a ride here today and I couldn't resist. Booked the afternoon off work and took off. It was -10 celcius, so I guess that's still warmer than what you had today (about 13 Fahrenheit). About 8 inches of snow on the ground and sunny with a bit of a wind. My girl was so excited to be out there, all she wanted to do was run. And run she did -- through the bush trail, jumping the little branches and ditches in the way. What a riot. We _never_ do that. I had to spend another 20 minutes drying her when we got back because she just wouldn't settle down. At a walk, she was still all worked up. It was great! 

I have all my special winter gear for when it gets truly cold here, but after about -20 I tend to not ride so much. Today I took a saddle for the last 2/3rds of the ride, but generally this time of year I switch to bareback because it's warmer  Buy heat packs. You can get them for your hands, feet and toes. When it's really cold, I'll use the toe ones and keep a couple of hand ones in my pocket to use where/when needed.

Vidaloco -- thanks for mentioning the Raynaud's . I have that too, though I've never been officially diagnosed. It started back in my early 20's with just one finger. Now it's almost all of them. This year is the worst yet. One day I quite literally couldn't feel anything in a few of my fingers from the tip to the 2nd joint down. That kind of scared me; wondering how long my fingers can be in that state without tissue dying... So, I will be avoiding all leather gloves except for city things like work and shopping. It's wool gloves or a pair of mitts all the way from here on in. Funny thing is, that it doesn't have to be the cold to get my fingers acting up. They just do that sometimes, but the worst is the cold or lack of movement, I think.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woo, no thank you. It gets cold enough to suit me down here . I had never heard of Raynauds so thank you for posting that link. It sounds terrible to deal with .

Funny thing is, it is warmer right now at 8:20 pm than it was all day yesterday. 23 (F) with a 16 windchill. Not too bad.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm SO glad I have an indoor arena to ride in. Here in Southern Ontario Canada it's been around 17(F) but feels like about -2 with the windchill. The arena helps so much, keeps me out of the wind at least. I'm pretty die hard though, I've ridden when it's like -22(F) just walking around bareback though haha.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Dobe is so cute! Glad you got out and rode inspite of the chilly weather  

Mya, I train my horses bitless...and those I didn't (when I was younger) I would just randomly start riding them with a halter, like Smrobs does...as long as a horse understands basic concepts, it shouldn't matter what he rides in.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Mya, I honestly don't focus on teaching them to go bitless. I just ride them for a while in a bit then when I feel like they are ready, I throw them in a halter and go. I never have had a problem with a horse ignoring the headstall or running off without the bit; though sometimes their responses are more sluggish at first.


thats awesome ! my horse is so much more responsive to my seat when hes just in a halter or with nothing, i love it !

its supposed to feel like -15F when im planning on going out to ride tomorrow =[


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Smrobs!
Good for you! I go out when the weather is freezing myself. 
I like your guy! He is fuzzy!
We have an indoor at my barn, but sometimes it is even colder in there than outside !!!
I just looked at our temps for the day and they say it is going to reach 40 degree's. First time in like 10 days if it gets above the freeze mark.
Just cause it is winter why should we stop with everything.
Sure there is time when it is not doable, but why not!!
Hp:wink:


----------

